# amplificador de microfono electret funciona pero con problemas



## leillo (Ene 25, 2010)

buenas amigo llevo tiempo en este foro pero nunca habia hecho un tema nuevo.

fabrique el amplificador para el electret que tiene publicado pablin que a continuacion adjuntare, pero a pesar de que amplifica tiene muchisimo ruido y la voz se escucha extraña como distorcionada pero esto tambien puedo suceder por causa de el ruido.

el micro electret lo necesito amplificar para colocarselo a un cuatro (instrumento musical de cuatro cuerdas.

desde ahora muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que puedan proporcionarme

este es el link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2010)

el microfono tenes que conectarlo lo mas cerca del circuito sino te ba a meter ruido ,muy a menudo si el cable es largo tenes que agregar un capacitor al microfono 100 nanos,
sino proba con este pero siempre el mic cerca del circuito (tenes que ponerle unos 12 volt y luego sacar la señal con un capacitor)no se si me explico bien pero este circuito es el que menos ruido mete


----------



## leillo (Ene 25, 2010)

bueno gustavo el capacitadodebo conectarlo al microfono??? osea una pata en el positivo y otra en el negativo cierto?? bueno ya lo probe y sigue el mismo ruido el circuito lo arme en el protoboard crees que el pueda estar dandome ruido¿¿??por cierto estoy usando capacitadores electroliticos para el circuito y uno ceramico para el ruido hay algo mal??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2010)

si el capacitor va en el microfono entre el positivo y el negativo ,checa la fuente y revisa bien el circuito es facil es muy elemental,seguramente le erraste en algo porque sino tendria que funcionar ,a me a pasado muchas veces  mic con ruidos y era el electrec proba con otro y revisa bien la masa


----------



## leillo (Ene 25, 2010)

ya probe con otros electret a revisar la masa te refieres a colocarle negativo al chasis del microfono???

ya revise todo hasta el transistor que pense que lo avia puesto al reves


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2010)

si la masa al negativo ,si lo conectas al reves tambien funciona pero con vajo volumen ,no se el motivo pero cuando los coloco  el mic al reves tienen vajo volumen,trabajo en una fabrica de porteros ,el electrec ya tiene su masa ala carcasa de aluminio pero e notado que si los aprieto mucho o se deforman y meten ruido , por ultimo proba con otra fuente o una bateria asi descartas la fuente mas no puedo ayudarte ya que el circuito es muy sencillo y basico no deverias tener el problema del ruido ,hombreee es facil mira con mas paciensa que seguro le estas errando en algun pequeño detalle,no desesperes ya


----------

